# Hawaiian Style Macaroni Salad



## htc (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, Does anyone have a good recipe for Hawaiian style mac salad?  I love this stuff!  It seems like it's really plain and just got several ingredients.  I've found one recipe online and want to get more, just in case this one isn't good.  Thx!


----------



## Claire (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll be interested in seeing this one, since when I lived in Hawaii most the macaroni salad was made by Koreans at plate lunch places and was basically plain old mayo and slightly overcooked elbows!


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 20, 2004)

here's 100 

Google Search for Hawaiian Macaroni Salad


Aloha!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

I've had Hawaiian Style Coleslaw, but never Macaroni Salad.  It must be good!


----------

